# 98 Altima violently shakes when idling, squeals when turn real sarp so sup wit it???



## rbs2.4 (Sep 24, 2009)

other than a tie rod for the squeling it wont idle right and dies right after i get gas and wheni first crank up in the morning, is it a fuel system problem? plus have crack in head, how should i repair that? weld it or new one?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The cracked head is probably the main cause of the rough running, gases might be transfering between 2 cylinders. You won't be able to tell if it can be welded until you remove the head. Best of luck with it.


----------



## rbs2.4 (Sep 24, 2009)

whats more important, replacing the radiator so itll cool, or fixinG the crack?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if the head is cracked, youre not going to fix it by replacing the radiator. 
how is the tie-rod the source for your squealing?


----------



## rbs2.4 (Sep 24, 2009)

Asleep said:


> if the head is cracked, youre not going to fix it by replacing the radiator.
> how is the tie-rod the source for your squealing?


I know that bruh my radiator fans are screwed and radiators in bad shape also. and idk bout the tie rods, guy at shop said that. i replaced the cv axels and thought that was it but its not so idk.


----------

